# BOSE Micro Music Monitor (M3)



## oryaaaaa

About a new product of BOSE selling it in Japan

 Bose Micro Music Monitor
 Price 49800yen ($400) Only the direct sale
 Sale on March 3, running out of stock, Delivery date two months
 Externals size is 64x122.5x122mm(width x depth x height)
 Encrorja is made of aluminum and weight is 600g. 
 New bass reproduction technology turned on for the first time by M3
 "Hyperrezonatar"
 With built-in digital amplifier
http://www.bose-export.com/products/m3/index.html

 Evaluation in Japan
 "A heavy bass as if there was a subwoofer."
 "The resolution is high and a monitor sound. "
 "Buy it even if you borrow money. "
 "This sound is a surprise in this size. "
 "I have auditioned in the BOSE shop. It wants it very much. "
 "A good match to Companion3 is possible. "
 "The tone quality of 101MM was exceeded. "
 "When it is 30,000 yen, it is ..purchase.." ($250)
 Such an impression is a lot and sells. 

 Source
http://blog-search.yahoo.co.jp/searc...-8&p=BOSE%20M3
 Review
http://www.watch.impress.co.jp/av/do...0310/npp83.htm
http://k-tai.impress.co.jp/cda/article/stapa/28187.html
 Review VideoStream
http://impress.tv/tv/pcv/free/im/npr...&imnpr060315&5

 A new BOSE product that uses this technology will shortly be released.


----------



## Zorander

Looks just like those freebie computer speakers. Bose sure knows how to re-invent.


----------



## Veniogenesis

The most revolutionary computer monitors ever created are here! Shiny! I want them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 [size=xx-small]Eh, eeks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/size]


----------



## oryaaaaa

Message by Dr.BOSE (Steps of URL and part of signature of Dr.BOSE)

 Dream one day that I saw
 I saw a certain day dream. The fist of my both hands becomes a couple of 
 speaker, and the sound with the depth like the live performance has flowed. 
 The speaker as big as the fist : to my one target on the day when it awoke. 
 And, the dream was finally achieved. 
 Please experience the sound of a quite new impact.


----------



## CookieFactory

What a joke.


----------



## Aman

*THOSE* are selling for $400?!?!

 Good God - I bet they'll fly off the shelves too.


----------



## YamiTenshi

I thought April fools was yesterday.


----------



## oryaaaaa

It is not JOKE, and it is true. 

 This technology "Hyperrezonater" is not open to the public. 
 It is assumed while applying for the patent. 
 And, contents are not imaginable. No one can clarify this mechanism. 
 Then, it might be open to the public because there is a get-together of BOSE JAPAN in April. 
 This is an unknown technology.


----------



## Zorander

Gee....and I can have a taste of this secret technology for just $400? That's a killer deal!


----------



## Oliver :)

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oryaaaaa* 
_ This is an unknown technology. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Unknown technology + bose = perfect match. 

 Anyway, those things look like they came along with the cornflakes.


----------



## Ericx

That looks worse than the Leaning Tower of Pisa


----------



## Tachikoma

Hmmm... heavy bass with beer-can sized speakers. Apparently, Bose has re-invented the laws of physics


----------



## mysticaldodo

Only for the japanese market?


----------



## Alu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oryaaaaa* 
_This technology "Hyperrezonater" is not open to the public. 
 It is assumed while applying for the patent. 
 And, contents are not imaginable. No one can clarify this mechanism. 
 Then, it might be open to the public because there is a get-together of BOSE JAPAN in April. 
 This is an unknown technology. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

"Hyperrezonater" sounds like a technique that Son Goku has to learn in order to defeat the alien invaders that are threatening earth.

 But really, we can't judge it as of yet. Or can we?


----------



## stewtheking

Wow... I am speechless. £15 of computer speaker in £200 of marketing hype. How craptacular....


----------



## Veniogenesis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oryaaaaa* 
_This is an unknown technology. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I knew it! Bose employs aliens with tin ears as test subjects!


----------



## YamiTenshi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mysticaldodo* 
_Only for the japanese market? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Poor Japan..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In all seriousness has any one here has actually given these speakers a try? We might be going a bit hard on these things without ever hearing them. However...... given Bose's track record I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## oryaaaaa

Companion3 is better. This opinion exists.
 If the subwoofer can be put, M3 is unnecessary.
 However, Japan doesn't become a design where the desk of the personal computer can put the subwoofer. 
 The buyer of M3 has circumstances where the subwoofer cannot be put. 
 Therefore, I think that it is because there is an expectation of selling surely.


----------



## XxATOLxX

/ordered.

 Bose is really taking advantage of their name of audio. In the back of my mind I hope this is the catalyst to their downfall.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aman* 
_*THOSE* are selling for $400?!?!

 Good God - I bet they'll fly off the shelves too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## bhd812

So what are the specs? freq goes down to????


 that will tell us everything really (well maybe not everything).

 I would buy them now if they go down to 35hz...lol


----------



## NotJeffBuckley

Bose release specs? Surely you jest. Their audio equipment runs on magic! Let your ears decide!


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* 
_So what are the specs? freq goes down to????


 that will tell us everything really (well maybe not everything).

 I would buy them now if they go down to 35hz...lol_

 

LOL

 Well, these phones go down to 5Hz, so I guess they beat all!


----------



## saturnine

Yeah, Bose never releases specs on their products. They don't want to show how bad the frequency response graphs are I guess


----------



## oryaaaaa

Spec of unmaking public of M3

 Input sensitivity: 12dB.m
 Amplifier gain: 31dB.1KHz

 The frequency response is unmade public. 
 However, in the place where the measuring instrument of the video review is taken out
 "The bass outputs it like the subwoofer. "

 New review written in closing BLOG of Japan
 B&W 802N　ｖｓ BOSE M3 (Price $12700 vs $400)
 M3 is the above in the quality of the bass in a near point . However, it is complete victory of 802N in high power in a far point. Another is a point near by a low volume and it is even. However, M3 is a poor balance by the bass, worsens by the source, and improves. The phenomenon of the volume's falling immediately after the bass is released has occurred when M3 is high power. Therefore, if the output is suppressed and used, M3 might be the best selection. 

 The 2nd is delivered on April 10. It introduces it if there is a review.


----------



## bhd812

someone will test them and post the results..only a matter of time.


----------



## oryaaaaa

The second shipment of M3 started.
 When hearing it in a far point, a bad evaluation is limited.
 It was when satisfying it with all the reviews in a near point.

 About the review of the user of M3 of the initial shipment
 The balance has improved very much when aging is done for four weeks.
 It became a sound that was better than Comparion3.
 M3 is satisfied.

 M3 is becoming popular among Japanese in the world.
 Knowing an actual sound through the friend in Japan, and deciding purchase increase.

 I went to the city spending the traveling expenses 100 dollars on Saturday. 
 The purpose is to audition M3 in BOSE direct shop. 
 "It is an unbelievable sound in this size. "
 The quality of the resolution and the bass is the best.

 The clerk's explanation is as follows. 
 Two strong magnets are arranged before and behind this small slit.
 ..bass... vibrate when sounding it from the speaker of Full-range this magnet
 Q: "It doesn't understand. Please teach in detail. "
 A: "It apologizes. It is not answered any further. "
 The spec was not made public according to the rumor.

 The review that has been told up to now is not the one exaggerated to sell it. 
 It was ascertained that it was true.


----------



## CookieFactory

Bose sucks.


----------



## shplorgh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oryaaaaa* 
_Message by Dr.BOSE (Steps of URL and part of signature of Dr.BOSE)

 Dream one day that I saw
 I saw a certain day dream. The fist of my both hands becomes a couple of 
 speaker, and the sound with the depth like the diharrea of elephants has flowed. 
 The speaker as big as the fist : to my one target on the day when it awoke. 
 And, the dream was finally achieved. 
 Please experience the sound of a quite expensive marketing tactic._

 

Fixed.


----------



## Norbert

It would be too poetic to say madness. This is a haiku-like ploy to lure people in Japan to buy nonsense.


----------



## Kwisatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oryaaaaa* 
_B&W 802N　ｖｓ BOSE M3 (Price $12700 vs $400)
 M3 is the above in the quality of the bass in a near point . However, it is complete victory of 802N in high power in a far point. Another is a point near by a low volume and it is even. However, M3 is a poor balance by the bass, worsens by the source, and improves. The phenomenon of the volume's falling immediately after the bass is released has occurred when M3 is high power. Therefore, if the output is suppressed and used, M3 might be the best selection._

 

While its impossible for me to make much sense out of that passage, I don't really need to read past the first line. Lest Bose has turned completely upside down and inside out from everything I've ever heard from them - a comparison between _anything_ they've made and the B&W 800 series is laughable. There is no comparison - B&W's budget line surpasses pretty much everything Bose cranks out, let alone their 800 series. The same can be said for many brands of speakers that don't rely on pure hype, marketing buzz-words, and consumer ignorance to get people to buy their (over priced) products.


----------



## Norbert

...which makes me wonder if this is a cultural-interpretation question. Is all this simply a poor interpretation of Japanese? Even then I can only say that well played marketing bullcrap in Japanese is still bullcrap.


----------



## oryaaaaa

DDD of technics . the tandem drive .
 It seems to have been made from this combination.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oryaaaaa* 
_B&W 802N　ｖｓ BOSE M3 (Price $12700 vs $400)
 M3 is the above in the quality of the bass in a near point . However, it is complete victory of 802N in high power in a far point. Another is a point near by a low volume and it is even. However, M3 is a poor balance by the bass, worsens by the source, and improves. The phenomenon of the volume's falling immediately after the bass is released has occurred when M3 is high power. Therefore, if the output is suppressed and used, M3 might be the best selection. _

 

Talk about high-level BS!


----------



## oryaaaaa

My question is answered ...
 "It is a joke though compared with B&W 802N. "
 "Because the price and the size are too different, comparing it is nonsense. "

 Sorry, I was bad did not tidy the confirmation.


----------



## UltraNEO*

Hiya all, 

 Here's some photos of the M3, which i purchased yesterday... 
 For the money and what they are, they're fairly good value (especially since i got them tax free) at what they do and being Bose there are still no damn specs published 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















 Sound wise, I think they're somewhat satisfactory being a mobile system, though I think there's still a little too much top end. When compared to it's predecessor the M2's, theses M3's actually have a mid-range which is a huge improvement, ocals do sound clear and crispy, no longer drown and suffocate by the overpowering high and bottom ends. 
















 When compared to balanced reference speaker systems, they simply don't compete... they're in a little class of their own, for quality sound on the go and friendly portability, they're almost perfect... Though still a little price IMHO. However, I dare say for a freelancer working on the road, they're perfect! Nice and light!! Though I can't help thinking they should be atleast another 7,000yen less...

 So far, for something this size and weight they're the best I've heard but for the price, there will be better options on the market...


----------



## gritzcolin

ZOMG they are better than B&W Nautilus for nearfield listening I am going out to buy 10 now and I will have total Sound Dominance over EVERY OTHER HEADFI-ER! 

 If they would have compared them to sub $1000 monitors I might have been interested to hear them but that is just insane to put any of their products up against a real hi-fi manufacturer. Might as well compare my 2000 Subaru to a Ferrari cause it gets around in the snow better.


----------



## UltraNEO*

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gritzcolin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ZOMG they are better than B&W Nautilus for nearfield listening I am going out to buy 10 now and I will have total Sound Dominance over EVERY OTHER HEADFI-ER!_

 

Hiya Gritzcolin,
 Trully? Nah.. they're not as good! I doubt any Bose would even come close! However, as far as mobile speakers go... perhaps, next to a laptop they're OK! Personally, if I was seriously gonna be doing some audio work, I doubt I'd chose Bose!! 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gritzcolin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they would have compared them to sub $1000 monitors I might have been interested to hear them but that is just insane to put any of their products up against a real hi-fi manufacturer. Might as well compare my 2000 Subaru to a Ferrari cause it gets around in the snow better._

 

Hahahaha!! 
 2000 Subaru vs Farrari?


----------



## colonelkernel8

Dont forget to affix "Resonance Chips" for improved...resonance.


----------



## revenge

I have a pair of these as well and to be honest, I find the attitude on this thread totally unfair. Mocking without listening. Yes, it's Bose, not Naim, yes, they are very expensive, yes, they pretend to be matchless. So what? Give them a listen and *then* comment. 
 In my opinion there is simply no alternative to the small minimonitors considering the size and weight. Mind you, I have a pair of Quad 11L, a Spendor S3/5, a Neat Motive One and so on. So are they comparable? No. But can you compare a lorry to a bicycle? It is obvious the Minis can't have the same sense of scale, the bass or the air of the big speakers. But still, as far as the size is concerned, they are in a league of their own, especially if you optimize the system.


----------



## UltraNEO*

Regardless of what everyone else here says, I'm fairly happy with them. Then again, non of the other speakers mentioned can offer 'great' sound and travel well... Has to be said, they are terrible on batteries; a pack of four Alkaline cells only last about an hour!!! 

 And... I have to say the grey-silver finish is a bit naff. 
 I have chips on my units already!!


----------



## LUCIDD

OMG! those resonant chips didn't come with the set I got [I got them to review for about 2.5weeks then returned them! THANKYOU BOSE FOR GREAT REFUND POLICY!].

 ... HMMM... are those resonant chips for real??

 They were introduced to the N. American market without the chips!
 Only Japan got them! -gosh Darnit! Asia gets all the coolest things, and first!

 _______________L

 PS. wonder if those chips will help my Klipsch Reference speakers


----------



## uriya

Just got my M2, and to be quite honest: they sound big. much bigger than their actual size.. I mean, they're tiny!

 I'll post some pics later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way, does anybody know if the M3 still available in Japan nowadays?


----------



## oluv

i also think that these tiny speakers have the biggest sound from anything comparable i have heard. i wonder why only M2 and not the M3 has been released to other countries except japan? i would buy the music monitors directly if they were battery driven and had the same sound on the go. but for simple computer speakers there are better and cheaper solutions out there.
  i already contacted bose several times about battery driven music monitors. the response was that the M3 was not such a success, because batteries were too weak to actually drive them and sound quality from batteries was not high enough, therefore they stopped producing them. they should have used a lion-battery similar to that of bose sounddock portable which lasts for 12 hours...
  i am still eagerly waiting for some tiny battery-driven speakers. the bose sounddock portable sounds great for its size, but it is too big to be carried around. music monitors (even taking only one of them for mono-sound) would be perfect for travelling!


----------

